# Makita XTR01 vs Freud 32-504



## nathanbrazil (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi, folks.

Novice woodworker here. and new to the forum. Just got my very first router, a Makita 18V XTR01Z, along with some bits. One of the bits, a Freud 32-504 rabbeting bit, with a diameter of 1 3/8", does not fit through the router's trimmer base, as the base plate center opening is only about 1 3/16". However, the bit does fit if I were to remove the base plate, since the base itself has slightly larger opening.

Does this mean this particular bit is too bit for my router, or do I have other options?

Any advice would be much appreciated.
Regards,


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes that means that it is too large. Unless absolutely necessary to use it freehanded I would make my first priority a table. That way you can get a router plate and remove a ring and the bit will fit. Of course, you will remove the base plate first. Most likely once you mount your router you will seldom if ever take it off the table.


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. Lots of friendly and helpful people here. You will like it here.


----------



## nathanbrazil (Feb 21, 2021)

mgmine said:


> Yes that means that it is too large. Unless absolutely necessary to use it freehanded I would make my first priority a table. That way you can get a router plate and remove a ring and the bit will fit. Of course, you will remove the base plate first. Most likely once you mount your router you will seldom if ever take it off the table.


Thanks for the response, @mgmine. I’ll look into a table next. In the meantime, can you clarify what you mean by “remove a ring”?

Also, are there smaller rabbeting bits with 1/4” shank I can get for a router this size?

Regards,


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Nathan I would strongly suggest reading over the safety information on the use of routers, the proper feed direction, speed settings for different sized bits, and so on. Some serious injury and damage can be done if ignorant to such facts. Keep in mind some bits were never intended for hand held router use and were intended for router table setups. Just because it fits in the collet doesn't mean it can be used or should be used by hand held routers. Read up before finding yourself in trouble........


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## nathanbrazil (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello. Thanks for everyone’s advice and caution on safety. Here is an update on my router adventure.

I picked up a Rockler Trim Router Table, and adapted the provided base plate to my Makita router. Did a few test runs to fix a project that made me bite the bullet and bought a router in the first place. The big rabbeting bit just fits through the opening of the plate, and performs wonderfully. My other bits did well also.

However, I want to invest in some push sticks/blocks to help preserve my fingers. Any recommendations on make vs. but would be appreciated. 

Regards,


----------

